# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Are your staff stealing and would you know?

## Pap_sak

Up and till  a week ago I would have said mrr,err well, I trust this one, this one could and this one might. But at the end of the day, unless you are a there, for every second, you donât. Something came to my attention on Tuesday, from another person. More rumours than anything else â but decided to act â as I have had a funny feeling deep down, and often itâs best to act on your gut. I have been a bit slack recently and have been working at home quite a bit.

At work first thing in the morning for a massive, stock take. I am personally counting everything and inputting â with a staff member recounting and bringing any (of my) mistakes to my attention, which I then recount. Not only that have also implemented a lockdown on the database â which will remain in place â where only I can change product prices and quantities. 

Have there been mistakes, yes, plenty. Can I start accusing people of theft? Not by a long shot. Shoddy work, yes, but not theft. I have counted most of the steal able, expensive gear and a running about even with what I expect to have â which at least puts my mind at rest, slightly. Another few days will give me the overall picture.

 What I have done, is be the nice guy a little to often, sometimes a boss must be just that â I forget that often: being nice, paying better than average wages, much better bonuses and better holidays â doesnât guarantee staff loyalty, and checks must be put in place.

Just something to think about. And I think my staff, are, on the whole, great. But I am also sure they could justify, in their heads, the odd pair of shoes going missingâ¦ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Dave A (02-Jun-10)

----------


## Dave A

> But I am also sure they could justify, in their heads, the odd pair of shoes going missingâ¦


As easy as being human, I'm afraid.

----------


## murdock

i cant afford to employ staff who steal...especially on site...i once had an electrician who would go into peoples fridges and help himself to food and drinks...he only lasted a couple of weeks but we caught him quickly....luckily...otherwise it impacts very badly on your company.

i also do random checks where the vehicles are completely emptied and i check for things in the vehicle which dont belong to my company...then there is an enquiry and it is returned to site if taken by mistake...unfortunatly it is impossibble to monitor everthing...and it seems staff who steal things from the company...have the idea in their head that it is for the shortfalls of the company...eg...too little wages or etc...so they are entitled to steal the odd bits like pens etc

----------


## roryf

South Africa has a major problem with petty theft and all the way up to big fraud cases.I have been managing a company for 3 years now and when I initially started I knew something was up.

After picking up on a scam,I placed an undercover agent in the work place for 3 months and was horrified as to what was happening.The guys I thought were the most trustworthy were the worst offenders.I made quite a few changes,fired quite a few people,took away staff discount and now we are back on track and the staff that are left think twice now.

If you do catch someone stealing charge them criminally even if it is petty.I did this with a fraud case and the staff always talk about the staff member getting taken away in a police car.This also helps your cause when you get notification from CCMA for unfair dismissal.

One thing that certainly helps is to have good staff on your side to report suspicious behavior.

Coming from a surveillance background has helped.

Good luck.

----------


## Pap_sak

Well, almost through my stock take, hopefully there is still R100 000 worth of stock there...

I think as an owner I have also made quite a few mistakes. One is taking stock myself. Not stealing, it's my stock, but if your staff see you taking something without paying, it does send the wrong signals. From now on I am going to pay for whatever stock I take, with the staff discount off course.

I think you have to trust staff to a point, but there has to be checks, even if you might hurt some staffs feelings. And there has to be accountability, very hard to do with our labor laws - the only leverage I have got is the threat of cutting down bonsus.

----------


## Dave A

The best way to sell good controls to staff is point out that it also protects them from being falsely accused or unfairly suspected.

----------

